# Where to buy yoga equipment in Dublin



## Ciaraella (16 Apr 2010)

Hi all, 
i want to get a new sticky yoga mat and some yoga blocks, does anyone know where i could get these in Dublin? i don't want to buy online
Thanks


----------



## gipimann (16 Apr 2010)

The yoga mat I currrently use was bought in Tescos - not sure if they do blocks as well.


----------



## sam h (16 Apr 2010)

TK Maxx always have yoga stuff


----------



## nmagee (22 Oct 2010)

Joy-Fountain on Royal Hibernian Way have a section on yoga equipment


----------



## purpeller (22 Oct 2010)

Key an eye out of those mind, body and soul exhibitions the RDS has every now and then - think there's one around now.  They sell all the stuff too.


----------



## addob (22 Oct 2010)

Whatever you do - don't buy the pack in Argos.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

Sure all you need is a pair of socks  !


----------

